# First Show



## Lou Currier (Apr 23, 2021)

All set up for my first craft show of the year. Wish me luck. 


Doc cleared me yesterday to put weight on my broken ankle. Just in time but still a challenge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 23, 2021)

Good luck Lou. Hope you sell out

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 23, 2021)

Doubt it but would be nice


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 23, 2021)

Very nice variety you got there, a little something for everyone!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 23, 2021)

That’s fantastic. Good to see ya back doing what you love to do. Good luck on your sales. Looks like a nice selection.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 23, 2021)

Have fun Lou...where ya at?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 23, 2021)

So good to see a table with all of your creations! Don’t know who your audience will be, but hope they bring a lot of money with them! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice looking booth! 3 day show?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice collection! Looks like my living room....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 23, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Have fun Lou...where ya at?


Port Charlotte Bay Front Hospital lobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 23, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Nice looking booth! 3 day show?


No just one day. Table was free to employees and their family.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 23, 2021)

The first show is in a hospital? I guess in Florida that gets more traffic than anything else. Perhaps start building things for your target demographic, think rascal hood ornaments, stabilized wood denture holders, hard candy holders that fit in a pocket, tissue and toilet paper wood Coverings, you know... useful things your market is needing.

Good luck and glad you're back on your feet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2021)

Great looking setup, good to see you back at it Lou! What us the acorn thing, a box? Good luck my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 23, 2021)

Good luck Lou! You've got a nice display of items there. :)


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 23, 2021)

@Lou Currier The guy behind you and to your right knows how to market to his target demographic. Look at what he is using for a display rack, something they all will have in their homes. Really says, "This is how it will look if you buy it." You are going to need to step up your game if you want to compete against his marketing skills brother. Selling the Pipe challenge pipe in a hospital? You have no morals Lou, I like it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks nice, hope you have some fun at it.


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice display! Good luck Lou!!


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 23, 2021)

Good luck Lou.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 23, 2021)

Well the day ended well and I did way better than expected.

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 23, 2021)

Great Lou


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2021)

Great looking set up Lou, how'd it go?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 23, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Well the day ended well and I did way better than expected.
> 
> @Don Ratcliff


Awesome! Glad to hear there is still an open market in spite of the last year...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2021)

Way to go Lou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 23, 2021)

Glad you had a successful show Lou, and that your ankle is healing nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 24, 2021)

Awesome,good for you Lou!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 24, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Great looking set up Lou, how'd it go?


Thanks, did well but sold my favorite bowl

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 24, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Awesome! Glad to hear there is still an open market in spite of the last year...


People were definitely spending money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 24, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Lou Currier Selling the Pipe challenge pipe in a hospital? You have no morals Lou, I like it...


It's a medicinal inhaler!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> People were definitely spending money


I've done about a half dozen shows so far this year, people are definitely spending money. I think everyone is sick and tired of being cooped up and are getting out, spending their stimulus money.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 24, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Thanks, did well but sold my favorite bowl


That's always a sad day but I bet you will have another favorite bowl in no time at all !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 24, 2021)

Will be doing it again this fall so need to get out of this ankle boot (@Don Ratcliff not an ankle monitor ) and start getting some more things turned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2021)

Great news and source of encouragement for the rest of us! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 25, 2021)

Glad things went well for you. The acorn ornament that you made for me is one of my treasures. Bee safe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

